
Australia's big banks say Apple Pay is anti-competitive - qzervaas
http://m.imore.com/australias-big-banks-say-apple-pay-anti-competitive
======
shirro
Everyone in Australia pays with the wave of their visa card. You only bother
with a pin for transactions over $100. I always have my card handy and it
doesn't need to be charged. Every trader accepts visa paywave. I have no idea
why anyone would want to use a phone for payments instead. It seems like an
idea more suited to different country with a different banking system.

------
grawlinson
It's not just Australian banks that _will_ have a problem, it's going to be a
service-level problem with non-US banks.

